# [ IMG ] tag in signatures



## Nick

I would really appriciate it if you would allow the use of [ IMG ] tags so that users can place small images in their signatures (this is for things like http://whatpulse.bounceme.net/).


----------



## Artrella

Nick said:
			
		

> I would really appriciate it if you would allow the use of [ IMG ] tags so that users can place small images in their signatures (this is for things like http://whatpulse.bounceme.net/).






Yes, I would like it as well...

Art


----------



## vachecow

Nothing wrong with that, but isn't that what an avatar is?


----------



## cuchuflete

I too might like it, but do bear in mind that the bandwidth, server use, etc of the hosting service goes up when graphics are included, and the download time for people with dial-up connections degrads badly....
I live beyound the reach of DSL, and since people have started using lots of graphics, the page loads are substantially slower.

Qxu


----------



## Nick

This is different from an avatar because [ IMG ] tags can refer to off-site images. This means that 1) the wordreference.com server takes no extra bandwidth to serve the images, and 2) the images can be dynamic (eg: a random quote that changes each day, an image showing the number of keys on WhatPulse, etc.).

Load time is not a concern. If you are worried about the load time of a page, simply turn off the images . On the Edit Options page, uncheck the box maked *Show Images (including attached images and images in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## mkellogg

It's not an option, so it won't be turned on.

Also, your lack of compassion for people using dial-up lines is horrific.  People shouldn't be forced to turn off images for all websites for your graphics.


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> It's not an option, so it won't be turned on.
> 
> Also, your lack of compassion for people using dial-up lines is horrific.  People shouldn't be forced to turn off images for all websites for your graphics.





Yes, Mike I haven't considered that fact.


----------



## vachecow

I have dial up...I wonder why I didn't think of that?


----------



## Nick

mkellogg said:
			
		

> It's not an option, so it won't be turned on.
> 
> Also, your lack of compassion for people using dial-up lines is horrific.  People shouldn't be forced to turn off images for all websites for your graphics.


I am talking about a single 20 KB image. This won't kill anyone <_<. It's not like I am going to put a 5 MB bitmap in my sig... please! Dial-up users is a pathetic excuse, no other boards have this problem.

The images load seperately from the page anyway. Most browsers show the text first and then fetch the image after getting the entire HTML document.

Seeing as how this is vBulletin, I am definitely sure it is an option. Other vBulletin boards let their users do this. This is the first board I have found that _doesn't_ allow images.


----------

